# NIE help please



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

I am hoping to go to the Spanish Consulate in London to get an NIE number before brexit. I am not sure what I need to take to state why I need it. I have seen a property I would like to buy but have not put an offer in so have no documents. Do I also need a non resident certificate? Can anyone advise please?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Brexit will make no difference to getting a NIE. It is just a number. You might be confusing it with residency. You need residency to live in Spain and after Brexit the conditions will be tougher


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

All you need for an NIE is your passport, probably form EX15 (although they may supply this), some money (less than £20) and a reason.

I would use the reason that you need to open a bank account to hold monies for a potential holiday home. This is not necessarily true but should be sufficient


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you. I was told that after March 29th if we come out that there would be more documents to provide to obtain an NIE in line with other non-eu countries?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vix2000 said:


> Thank you. I was told that after March 29th if we come out that there would be more documents to provide to obtain an NIE in line with other non-eu countries?


You're confusing a NIE with registering as resident. 

A NIE is just an ID number - nothing to do with living in Spain.

You can have one or need one without ever setting foot in Spain - for instance to inherit property in Spain.

Registering as resident can only be done after you move here, & until we know whether there will be a deal as far as Brexit is concerned, we don't know what requirements will be after March 29.


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

OK, thank you very much.


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

So now it looks likely there will be an extension to leaving the EU we should be able to get our NIE numbers whilst in Spain. Can anyone tell me the nearest place to Chiclana that we can do it in person please? Also is it a walk in service or do you need an appointment? The nearest I can find are Puerto Real and Cadiz. Thanks.


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

It would appear National Police. Avda Andalucia 28, Cadiz is the place you need to go 

It also appears Cadiz is an exception to the rule that you must make the appointment online, so maybe you can just walk in 

The info te Cadiz police can be found at 

https://www.policia.es/documentacion/oficinas/andalucia.html


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

ElaineG said:


> It would appear National Police. Avda Andalucia 28, Cadiz is the place you need to go
> 
> It also appears Cadiz is an exception to the rule that you must make the appointment online, so maybe you can just walk in
> 
> ...


Hola 

Actually no, Chiclana being a town of 84,000 inhabitants has its own CNP station in Calle de la Fuente 

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vix2000 said:


> So now it looks likely there will be an extension to leaving the EU we should be able to get our NIE numbers whilst in Spain. Can anyone tell me the nearest place to Chiclana that we can do it in person please? Also is it a walk in service or do you need an appointment? The nearest I can find are Puerto Real and Cadiz. Thanks.


You'll still be better off getting your NIE from the Consulate.


In several areas all appointments already made for pre-March 30 have been moved to April & there's a new system for Brits in place.


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

Dave

Thanks for the correction, however I cannot find a comissária on the CNP official web page, which I linked, nor can I find it on Google earth (I have been up and down it several time on street view) nor can I find it with a google search 

Could you please give the actual address and telephone numbers and if possible a link ?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

ElaineG said:


> Dave
> 
> Thanks for the correction, however I cannot find a comissária on the CNP official web page, which I linked, nor can I find it on Google earth (I have been up and down it several time on street view) nor can I find it with a google search
> 
> Could you please give the actual address and telephone numbers and if possible a link ?


Hola 

Yes it's not on the web but I walked past it this morning; it is the old tesoria for the Ayuntamiento from way back. on the west side of the street it is next door to Deportes Estudillo - I found it easily on Google earth, but then I know what I am looking for 

36°25'13.80" N 6°08'46.94" W is the copy view location but I can't seem to insert an image from Google Earth 

Davexf


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks. 

I see on google earth it is number 
7, C/ De La Fuente


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ElaineG said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I see on google earth it is number
> 7, C/ De La Fuente


Some friends of mine went there a couple of months ago, no appointment needed, and got the certificates straight away. Very helpful staff apparently!


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thats great depending on what happens with the B word I will be staying in Chiclana the first week in April so can check it out. Thanks again Dave, Elaine and Alcalaina


----------



## jpsnwuk (Sep 6, 2018)

There has just been granted an amendment to grant a vote in parliament on a second referendum, keep your fingers crossed


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jpsnwuk said:


> There has just been granted an amendment to grant a vote in parliament on a second referendum, keep your fingers crossed


Let's not turn this into another brexit thread please. /SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Let's not turn this into another brexit thread please. /SNIP/


Unfortunately all the votes happening in the UK atm are going to perhaps dramatically affect Brtish citizens' plans, so a mention here & there can hardly be avoided.

I do agree that direct discussion of the subject should be kept to the dedicated threads - hence the 'snip'


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

So, hopefully now we will be able to get our NIE numbers whilst staying in Chiclana the first week in April, and thanks to Davexf we know we can actually get them in the town. I've been researching for a definitive list of documents needed, but they seem to differ on different sites. As far as I can see I need 
3 copies of ex-15 form 
3 copies of info page on passport 
2 small photos, proof of address (UK I assume?).

Not sure about these though

NIE form 790 for the payment x2
Reason for wanting an NIE number (put on form for house purchase but have nothing in writing)
Do we need proof of income at all?

If anyone could advise on this I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi. You do not need photos, proof of address nor proof of the reason but you do
need your originally passport not just copy

This might help 

You can find info here in English about completing the EX15

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...E 2018 - TRANSLATED NIE FORM 2018 - GUIDE.pdf


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Read all that, and also found this
_You will need to pay a small tax/fee (under 12 euros) by filling in 790-012 online here. This can now ONLY be filled in online and printed out, taking the form to any bank to pay it, before going to the police station. Click here for some guidance notes on filling in 790-012._
How do you do this if you don't know the exact fee?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Take any form into a bank and they will ask for the correct fee; under Franco a segregation of duties was imposed so banks took money and the (corrupt) Police couldn't touch the money 

Davexf


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks Dave, so I can fill the form in minus the amount and the bank will fill in the correct fee?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

vix2000 said:


> So, hopefully now we will be able to get our NIE numbers whilst staying in Chiclana the first week in April, and thanks to Davexf we know we can actually get them in the town. I've been researching for a definitive list of documents needed, but they seem to differ on different sites. As far as I can see I need
> 3 copies of ex-15 form
> 3 copies of info page on passport
> 2 small photos, proof of address (UK I assume?).
> ...


Welcome to the wonderful province of Cadiz! Spain's best kept secret.

You don't need proof of income just to get an NIE. You would only need it if you were applying for residencia.


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you Alcalaina, we're bringing the family next week and hope they like it as much as we do. And I'm also hoping the house we have seen is still for sale!!!


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Me again, sorry!!! On every website with info on filling in the 790 form it says you need to put your Spanish address, can anyone advise me what to do if you don't have a Spanish address please?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

vix2000 said:


> Me again, sorry!!! On every website with info on filling in the 790 form it says you need to put your Spanish address, can anyone advise me what to do if you don't have a Spanish address please?


Leave it blank for now, and ask them what you should do when you go to the Extranjeria.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

As you will here you can show your U.K. address or a Spanish one 


http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...E 2018 - TRANSLATED NIE FORM 2018 - GUIDE.pdf


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks Juan C, I have put my uk address on the EX-15 which has already been done, but this is the 790 payment form. Unfortunately if I don't put an address in it won't let me print the form out!


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry but I would have thought that if you show the same address as you have on the EX15 that would be logical 

However, even if you showed a holiday home, hotel, hostal etc address I believe that is ok too. 

People who come to spain and make the NIE application are usually expected to do that at the national police station that covers the area where they are staying, so that is sometimes just the place they stayed the night before. 

For NIE applications, unlike EU Citizen Registration, one does not need to have a permanent address in spain and does not need to prove an address is ‘theirs.’


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for that advice. I think I'll take 2 forms, 1 with UK address and 1 with spanish holiday address and let them choose!!!


----------



## Bob! (Jan 27, 2019)

vix2000 said:


> I am hoping to go to the Spanish Consulate in London to get an NIE number before brexit. I am not sure what I need to take to state why I need it. I have seen a property I would like to buy but have not put an offer in so have no documents. Do I also need a non resident certificate? Can anyone advise please?



vix (or anyone else)

Am looking to make an appointment to get a non-resident NIE at the consulate in London.
It definitely requires 'written proof of why an NIE number is required'
(ideally this is a document from a Spanish notary that explains why you need one...
However, some offices accept other documents from a Landlord stating that you want to rent a flat...)

I want to buy a holiday home in Menorca, as I understand it I need an NIE so that I can get a Bank account so that I can make a transaction when I need to.

Do I need to find a Spanish notary to write this letter, if so where do I find said Spanish notary?


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi Bob we ended up doing it in Spain and they didn't ask for proof, we just put buying a house and they asked where. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## Mark s (Jun 6, 2019)

We are in the process of getting our NIE number for the same purpose as you. We have been trying to get an appointment since early April. In the end we’ve had to use a solicitor as our power of attorney and they have just got an appointment for the 8th July. We are flying back to Spain on the 8th to hopefully be able to open a bank account on the 9th so we can buy a property we have seen.
Good luck


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Mark. The NIE certificate is not normally issued on the day of application. 

However with most banks one can open an account without an NIE but are required to produce it before you can operate the account. But there are exceptions with some banks on that 

You may also be required to produce info regarding your tax affairs in U.K. especially the U.K. tax ID number The banks say that is an EU requirement to counter black money


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

On line (Spanish gov) it says the NIE cert can be collected after five days


----------



## Bob! (Jan 27, 2019)

vix2000 said:


> Hi Bob we ended up doing it in Spain and they didn't ask for proof, we just put buying a house and they asked where. Sorry I can't help more.


Thanks Vix

I was thinking of writing my own letter advising opening Bank account for house purchase, and attaching some emails I have from Spanish Estate Agents to show intent.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

In spain one only needs to verbally explain the reason for requiring an NIE. 

If need physical proof, why not get an email in Spanish from an estate agent confirming your intention to buy a property. I would think the should be sufficient


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Juan C said:


> Mark. The NIE certificate is not normally issued on the day of application.
> 
> However with most banks one can open an account without an NIE but are required to produce it before you can operate the account. But there are exceptions with some banks on that
> 
> You may also be required to produce info regarding your tax affairs in U.K. especially the U.K. tax ID number The banks say that is an EU requirement to counter black money


Almost all Spanish banks WILL want your last P60 as this will confirm that you are employed and paying tax in another country (this is for non resident account)
And it also covers you for the extras of proving a UK address.

I was asked for this at every bank I approached for an account 

You can open the account without an NIE but you can only pay money in. And you have to supply said NIE within 30 days of opening account (this was the info I got from Santander)
You won't get the debit card until you have the NIE. (and they won't send it to you anyway, you have to pick it up and then its activated).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Barriej said:


> You can open the account without an NIE but you can only pay money in. And you have to supply said NIE within 30 days of opening account (this was the info I got from Santander)
> You won't get the debit card until you have the NIE. (and they won't send it to you anyway, you have to pick it up and then its activated).


Clearly every where is different. This is not what happens here with Santander nor Sabadell.


----------



## Mark s (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks Juan c. That’s just burst my bubble! Speaking to our solicitor I got the impression they got it there and then. If they don’t that’ll but a big rusty spanner in the works.
My NIE appt is on the 2nd July and Taffi’s is on 8th July, we’ve already paid €300 to the solicitor just to be our poa for the NIE’s and now we’ve gotta pay them another €70 cos she’s gotta go twice for them. At least we’ll be able to open it with mine and then operate it when she gets hers ( it’s gonna be a joint account ).
There seems to be a lot of obstacles to overcome and it seems to be dragging on now.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Mark. 

There is nothing complicated about applying for just an NIE. Most people, including the majority who do not speak Spanish, do not employ someone to do it for them. The cost is about 10€


Here is a how to do it guide:-

TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT WITH THE POLICE FOR NIE, E.U. Citizen registration, etc.

As you go through you will find links to the application forms and the payment, at any bank, form 

.• GO TO https://sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/icpplus/ 

• PROVINCES AVAILABLE: CHOOSE the province where your are living/ staying 

• SECTIONS AVAILABLE IN PROVINCE: OPEN PAGE AND SELECT SECTION REQUIRED

e.g. “policía certificado de residente o no residente” (that includes NIE application) 


• ENTER THE DETAILS OF APPLICANT. if you have an NIE show that, if not then show your passport number 

• CHOOSE NATIONAL POLICE STATION FOR APPOINTMENT: The one that covers the area where you are living - staying 

• CHOOSE APPOINTMENT, AND THEN CONFIRM

• You must PRINT A COPY OF THE APPOINTMENT, And take it with you to the police station

You can find info here in english about completing the EX15

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...E 2018 - TRANSLATED NIE FORM 2018 - GUIDE.pdf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was given my certificate of Residencia together with NIE at the Police Station interview. The whole procedure took less than thirty minutes including the visit to the bank to pay the €10?No lawyer or gestor needed.
Procedures clearly differ depending on location.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Mrypg9

I suspect you are referring to the procedure which existed a long time ago. Things have changed. 

For an example, with a very few exceptions, across Spain, one cannot now just go to the Extranjeria. An appointment which can only be made on line is required .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Juan C said:


> Mrypg9
> 
> I suspect you are referring to the procedure which existed a long time ago. Things have changed.
> 
> For an example, with a very few exceptions, across Spain, one cannot now just go to the Extranjeria. An appointment which can only be made on line is required .


As mentioned previously, it isn't possible to make an appointment online at all extranjerías. Indeed, at some, it's still possible to 'walk in'.

Also, if registering as resident as an EU citizen, as long as you have all the required paperwork, they are obliged to issue a certificate immediately. 

If you don't already have a NIE, one will be issued at that time.

Oh, & I'm sure mrypg9 went to the extranjería - most are in the Policía Nacional building, so many people refer to it as 'going to the Police station'.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

“As mentioned previously, it isn't possible to make an appointment online at all extranjerías. Indeed, at some, it's still possible to 'walk in'”


Yes I see how wrong I was. 

Only 44 provinces are listed on the link I posted when there are I believe 50


----------



## Mark s (Jun 6, 2019)

The problem we had WAS getting an appointment. Because so many people are now applying for NIE’s who have lived in Spain for years are, because of brexit, doing so now. We only had a week or so to view properties, open the account and get NIE’s etc. By the time we had to leave, after numerous meetings with bank, notary, solicitors and estate agents we had to fly back. We didn’t really have an option not to give the solicitor poa for the NIE appointment.
I’m not really bothered about the money paid to the solicitor just to get things moving but I am disappointed that we won’t get the NIE numbers immediately.
We are due to fly back to Alfaz del pi on the 7th July to view a property. It’s a property we are really interested in so was hoping to have NIE, account for mortgage etc sorted within a couple of days whilst we are there.
We have done a lot of research into buying a property but it is daunting and exciting at the same time. Hopefully it’ll be worth it in the end.
Thanks by the way for the advice
Best regards,
Mark and Taffi


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Mark. Maybe you could just walk in to one of the offices where you cannot make an appointment, if only you knew where they are

The only one I believe fits that bill is Cadiz. 

The requirement for which office you go to is determined by where you are staying at the time. It is quite possible to stay one night in the area covered by the office you choose to make the NIE application at. 

So for example if you were to go to Cadiz or one of the others, there maybe 5 others too, that will permit you to walking in and do it, and stay the night before in that area

Perhaps someone who knows where those other five offices are, could list them for you. There may be one which is convenient for you. 


Good luck


----------



## joan_segarra (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey! Check this website, it has been useful for me: gdglobalmobility.com/


They have a blog:gdglobalmobility.com/blog

Very completed information and they answer fast.

Kind regards.


----------



## Roberto2c (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi, 
I have been told you can only get a NIE number if you are purchasing property, I have also been told that's not the case, can anyone offer a decent solicitor or any advice for the best route to secure one..
Regards 

Robert


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

You do not need to have nor want to buy a property. For example maybe you want to open a bank account. 

Applying for an NIE requires a passport and a copy. An EX 15 application form. The confirmation that you have paid the fee at a bank. 

Employing a lawyer is unnecessary and in my opinion a waste of money 

This should help. 

TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT WITH THE POLICE FOR NIE, E.U. Citizen registration, etc.

As you go through you will find links to the application forms and the payment, at any bank, form 

.• GO TO https://sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/icpplus/ 

• PROVINCES AVAILABLE: CHOOSE the province where your are living/ staying 

• SECTIONS AVAILABLE IN PROVINCE: OPEN PAGE AND SELECT SECTION REQUIRED

e.g. “policía certificado de residente o no residente” (that includes NIE application)
NOTE there is now a special section for UK citizens which must be chosen that is “Polica-Certificada EU (Exclusivamente para Reina Unido)

• ENTER THE DETAILS OF APPLICANT. if you have an NIE show that, if not then show your passport number 

• CHOOSE NATIONAL POLICE STATION FOR APPOINTMENT: The one that covers the area where you live 
Motivo o tipo de solicitud de la cita, show reason for requesting appointment

• CHOOSE AN APPOINTMENT, AND THEN CONFIRM. If the office you require us not shown that means there are no appointments available at the moment so please try again later 

• You must PRINT A COPY OF THE APPOINTMENT, and take it with you to the police station
You can find info here in english about completing the EX15


http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...E 2018 - TRANSLATED NIE FORM 2018 - GUIDE.pdf


----------

